# SEW MOVIDRIVE MDX61B (Buspositionierung vs. Erweiterte Buspositionierung)?



## shgbass (7 April 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe bisher nur mit Siemens Umrichtern gearbeitet bzw. Antriebe über EPOS bzw. mit dem SINA_POS Baustein angesteuert und positioniert.

Jetzt bin ich gerade mit dabei mich in die SEW Umrichter MOVIDRIVE MDX61B und MOVITRAC einzuarbeiten und möchte wenn das möglich ist auch über einen Baustein einen Antrieb positionieren.

Wenn ich im Internet suche stoße ich häufig auf die "Erweitere Buspositionierung" die wie mir scheint der EPOS-Funktion bei Siemens ähnelt.
In den Handbüchern steht dann das dies nur bei Antrieben mit Technologiefunktion möglich ist. Diese habe ich nicht (MDX61B0110-5A3).

Wenn man in MOVITOOLS den Antrieb anlegt werden einem unter Applikationsmodule eine ganze Menge an Positionierungsmöglichkeiten angezeigt.

Kann mir zunächst jemand erklären was denn der Unterschied zwischen Buspositionierung und Erweiterte Buspositionierung ist und welche Art der Positionierung für mich die richtige ist um eine Achse von Position A nach B zu fahren mit bestimmter Geschwindigkeit?


----------



## Donny (7 April 2021)

Hallo shgbass,

Das ist eigentlich recht einfach.
Die Umrichter sind prinzipiell programmierbar über die SEW Sprache IPOS.
Nun lohnt es sich natürlich nicht, für kleine Anwendungen sich in diese Programmiersprache einzuarbeiten.
Vom Nutzer geschriebener Code wäre auch unmöglich zu warten.

Somit gibt es Applikationsmodule, die aus einem IPOS Quellcode und einer kleinen Oberfläche mit Inbetriebnahme und Diagnose besteht.
Als Lizenzmodell hat sich SEW eben die Technologie Option überlegt - erkennbar ganz hinten am Typenschild mit -0T.
Normale Movidrive Geräte haben -00. Am Besten an die Hotline wenden, die schalten dir das Gerät frei (gegen Lizenzkosten).

Der Unterschied zwischen Buspositionierung und erw. Buspositionierung liegt im Prinzip nur an der Breite der Prozessdatenschnittstelle.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nur die erw. Buspositionierung am Movidrive einsetzen.
Die genaue Aufschlüsselung der Datenwörter findest du ja im Handbuch.

Wenn du also eine Steuerung oben drüber sitzen hast und per Profinet o.ä. den Umrichter einfach nur einen Positionierbefehl schicken willst - perfekte Lösung für dich.


----------



## MFreiberger (7 April 2021)

Moin,

ergänzend kann ich noch hinzufügen, dass bei der erweitereten Buspositionierung noch die Beschleunigung/Verzögerung übergeben werden. Dies ist bei der einfachen Buspositionierung nicht der Fall. Deswegen würde ich immer die erweiterte Buspositionierung verwenden.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2021)

Die Antriebe selber brauchen keine Technologiefunktion, sondern der Umrichter. 
Mann kann diese aber bei vorhandenen Umrichter nachordern.

Im übrigen stelle dich darauf ein das die Movirdrive und Movitrac Geräte in absebarer
Zeit abgelöst werden.


----------



## Blockmove (7 April 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Antriebe selber brauchen keine Technologiefunktion, sondern der Umrichter.
> Mann kann diese aber bei vorhandenen Umrichter nachordern.
> 
> Im übrigen stelle dich darauf ein das die Movirdrive und Movitrac Geräte in absebarer
> Zeit abgelöst werden.



Die MDX61 bleiben noch lange im Angebot.
So wie ich es sehe, geht es SEW hier ähnlich wie Siemens mit TIA.
Das Konzept mit IPOS ist schon richtig klasse.
Von den Möglichkeiten hängt Movidrive C bislang noch hinterher.

Wir sind jedenfalls am Überlegen, ob wir die Umstellung auf Movidrive C mitmachen oder auf die Siemens TO
wechseln.


----------



## Donny (7 April 2021)

> Von den Möglichkeiten hängt Movidrive C bislang noch hinterher.



Der Umstieg ist tatsächlich nicht ohne - komplett andere Welt das Movisuite.

MDX61B würde ich mir für neue Serienanlagen gut überlegen.
Für Einzelanwendungen sicher noch i.O.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (7 April 2021)

Donny schrieb:


> MDX61B würde ich mir für neue Serienanlagen gut überlegen.



Gibt es denn eine offizielle Aussage zur Produktabkündigung?


----------



## MFreiberger (7 April 2021)

Moin,

ist das nicht langsam etwas offtopic? Allerdings finde ich diese Diskussion sehr interessant, da wir beabsichtigen im Sommer eine Logistikanlage (RBGs/Fördertechnik) mit MoviC auszurüsten.

VG


MFreiberger


----------



## shgbass (7 April 2021)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die ausführlichen Antworten. Dann habe ich erstmal einen Überblick und werde es wohl erstmal mit der Buspositionierung versuchen.


----------



## MFreiberger (7 April 2021)

Moin shgbass,



shgbass schrieb:


> [..] werde es wohl erstmal mit der Buspositionierung versuchen.



Empfehlung: nimm die erweiterte Buspositionierung.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Donny (7 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gibt es denn eine offizielle Aussage zur Produktabkündigung?



Ich habe noch keine Produktabkündigung mitgeteilt bekommen von unserem Vertriebler. Bestellbar ist die MDX Familie ohne Probeme.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die MDX61 bleiben noch lange im Angebot.
> So wie ich es sehe, geht es SEW hier ähnlich wie Siemens mit TIA.



Ja man wird Sie noch lange bekommen, allerdings wird sich das Sicherlich im 
Preis wiederspiegeln. Unser SEW Vertrieb, rät dazu sich langsam darauf einszustellen.
Deshalb habe ich schon über ein Jahr ein Testgerät im Büro liegen, was ich noch
nicht getestet habe 



Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir sind jedenfalls am Überlegen, ob wir die Umstellung auf Movidrive C mitmachen oder auf die Siemens TO
> wechseln.



Was heißt das, stellt ihr komplett auf Siemens um oder nutzt ihr dann 
Movidrive C mit TO-Objekten?


----------



## Blockmove (7 April 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was heißt das, stellt ihr komplett auf Siemens um oder nutzt ihr dann Movidrive C mit TO-Objekten?



Unsere nächsten Antriebe sollen TO und Profisafe unterstützen.
Siemens-Antriebe sind aktuell nicht die erste Wahl.
Von Siemens bekommst du halt nur den Antrieb.
Andere Anbieter bieten halt komplette Lösungen aus Antrieb und Mechanik.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Unsere nächsten Antriebe sollen TO und Profisafe unterstützen.
> Siemens-Antriebe sind aktuell nicht die erste Wahl.
> Von Siemens bekommst du halt nur den Antrieb.
> Andere Anbieter bieten halt komplette Lösungen aus Antrieb und Mechanik.



@Dieter, jetzt wird es für mich begrifflich ein wenig schwer.
Antrieb ist für mich der Motor.
Mechanik ist mir egal 
Dann gibt es noch den Regler, also Umrichter. 

Hat deine Antwort sich nur auf den Antrieb sprich Motor bezogen?


----------



## shgbass (7 April 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Moin shgbass,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Drehzahl und Position uebergeben moechte passt das ja auch gar nicht in die 3 vorhandenen PA, da ja 1PA fuer das Steuerwort + 1PA fuer Drehzahl +2PA fuer Sollposition benoetigt wird korrekt?


----------



## Blockmove (7 April 2021)

Unter Antrieb meinte ich Umrichter und Motor.
Mechanik ist uns nicht so ganz egal.

Normalerweise lassen wir unsere Antriebe vom Hersteller auslegen.
Hat bisher mit SEW sehr gut geklappt.
Mit Siemens gab / gibt es immer wieder Klärungsbedarf.


----------



## Ralle (7 April 2021)

Mechanisch setzen wir oft Festo-Achsen ein.
Antrieb + Motor häufig Siemens. Neuerdings TO. TO muß man etwas aufpassen, da gibt es Begrenzungen in der Anzahl, je nach Leistungsfähigkeit der SPS.
Demnächst hab ich einen neuen Festo-Antieb, der mit Profidrive Telegramm 111 bzw. 105 arbeitet. Da will ich das auch mal mit TO versuchen, sollte eigentlich gehen. Nur Safety ist da noch per Klemme, das ist natürlich bei Siemens über Telegramm 30 über den Bus sehr komfortabel möglich.

Ansonsten zur Topic:

Erweiterte Buspositionierung würde ich auch empfehlen.


----------

